# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ >  feedburner API

## riazat

سلام دوستان
کسی هست که با api  خبرخوان گوگل کارگرده باشه
منظورم اینه:
http://code.google.com/apis/feedburner

----------

